# Gentoo als abgespeckter Server?!

## Stomper

Hi Leute,

ich habe Gentoo erfolgreich mit der Live CD auf einen meiner Rechner installiert und bin sehr begeistert von der Performance.

Daher würde ich gerne auf einen Mini-PC mit Flash-Drive Gentoo installieren.

Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Rechner gesehen, dass Gentoo sehr viel Speicherplatz in Anspruch nimmt.

Auf meinem Mini-PC habe ich nur 2 GB Speicherplatz zur Verfügung.

Der Server auf dem Mini soll lediglich SMB/CIFS, FTP und evtl. noch LVM können.

Gibt es eine art "abgespecktes" Gentoo, das nur die nötigsten Teile mitbringt?!

Wieso ist Gentoo überhaupt so groß ? Ich habe nichteinmal eine Grafikoberfläche mitinstalliert und es braucht ca. 4 GB Speicher.

Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich eine kleinere Version backen kann.

Gruß

Shorty

----------

## manuels

Es gibt mehrere Sachen, die du machen könntest um die Größe von Gentoo zu minimieren:

GCC-Flag -Os nutzen

/usr/portage/distfiles löschen

"minmal"-USE-Flag nutzen

/usr/portage auf einen USB-Speicher oder so auslagern.Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

----------

## mv

Es lohnt sich auch immer, squashfs+aufs zu benutzen. Die hier komprimierten Directories sind u.a.:  /usr/portage: 169 -> 38 MB  /usr/src/kernel: 363 -> 87 MB  /var/db: 72 -> 35 MB  /usr/share/texmf-dist: 1013 -> 655 MB wobei die ursprüngliche Größe je nach Filesystem noch ein Vielfaches davon sein kann.

----------

## Stomper

Hi Leute,

danke erstmal für die Tips.

Ich werde mal sehen, in wieweit ich das optimieren kann mit diesen Dingen, aber ich dachte es gibt einfach eine Art "Embedded-Gentoo" oder so etwas.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal hier Mini-Gentoo  ist ein Howto für die Installation auf USB-Stick, da sollte doch einiges an Info für dein Vorhaben dabei sein.

viel Erfolg

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab ein komplettes Gentoo (was sich aber den Portage-Tree und /var/tmp/portage über NFS holt) mit Dropbear, LighTTPD, vsFTPd und Subversion auf einer NSLU2 laufen. Das braucht nicht mal 300 MB.

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also ich hab ein komplettes Gentoo (was sich aber den Portage-Tree und /var/tmp/portage über NFS holt) mit Dropbear, LighTTPD, vsFTPd und Subversion auf einer NSLU2 laufen. Das braucht nicht mal 300 MB.

 

Das heißt aber, dass Du nur Binärpakete einspielen kannst und insbesondere den Kernel woanders bauen musst.

Denn alleine gcc bräuchte da schon mehr als die Hälfte, und /usr/src/kernel braucht zusammen mit den .o-Files mehr als 300 MB (unkomprimiert).

----------

## l3u

Das komplette System hat die Mühle selbst gebaut. Gegen uClibc gelinkt. Nix Binärpakete!

Ich hab grad mal geschaut, incl. allem Serverinhalt (Webpages, etc.) wiegt das komplette System 304 MB. Hast aber Recht, da sind keine Kernelquellen dabei. Der Kernel kommt von SlugOS (oder wie dieser Debian-Ableger hieß), aber da das Ding ohnehin einfach laufen soll (bisherige Uptime: 98 Tage :-), fällt Kernel neu bauen eh aus. Und nen eigenen Kernel auf die NSLU2 flashen ist sowieso genauso riskant wie unnötig, weil wozu, wenn's läuft? Muß ja nur die zwei USB-Anschlüsse verwalten können, neue Hardware kommt da so schnell nicht rein ;-)

----------

## Stomper

Ok, also das klingt alles schon sehr gut. Ich hab mir jetzt folgendes überlegt:

Ich könnte dem Gerät ne IDE Platte verpassen, den Kernel backen und alles einrichten und installieren.

Und dann NUR die nötigen Sachen auf das Flash-Drive kopieren und den bootloader neu einstellen (mit Live CD oder so).

Oder ich lösche alles UNNÖTIGE.

Ich weiß nur nicht WAS ich alles löschen könnte. GCC, PORTAGE-TREES, was noch?!

Das System muss dannach wie gesagt NUR NOCH laufen - nix neu installieren, nix löschen nix kompilieren - ich brauch quasi nur alle binaries - keine Sources und keine Docs usw.

Was muss ich da alles für Verzeichnisse mitnehmen, bzw. wechle Verzeichnise kann ich bedenkenlos löschen?!

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## doedel

Was du auch schon beim bauen machen kannst, /usr/src und /usr/portage und /tmp, /var/tmp auf ein nfs-share auslagern. Dann müsste der Platz zum installieren reichen. So ein gentoo bekommt man auf, denke ich in der minimal installation, ohne grossen aufwand auf 700MB-1GB herunter.

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du genügend (=leider doch schon ab 1 GB aufwärts) RAM hast, kannst du für die normalen Angelegenheiten /var/tmp/portage auch auf eine tmpfs legen.

Das gibt zum einen einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, gegenüber NFS (=Netzwerk/ Festplatten der Gegenstelle) sowie der eigenen Festplatten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wenn ich gentoo auf embedded systems mit Speicher < 500 MB installiere, mache ich folgendes:

 /var/tmp, /usr/src, /usr/portage,/var/db, /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu (bzw gewählten Compiler) über NFS/USB-stick/was_weiß_ich/ mounten. Und nur mounten wenn ich etwas installieren will.

 in /etc/make.conf füge der Variable FEATURES folgendes hinzu: nodoc noinfo noman

damit werden keine man,info pages und /usr/share/doc bleibt sauber

 /usr/share/doc löschen

 /usr/share/i18n/locales leeren, bis auf die Sprache, die ich wirklich haben will

 /usr/share/i18n/charmaps ebenso

 Bei vielen Paketen das minimal flag aktivieren

 wenn ich sehr sehr sparsam sein will, dann setze ich sogar das uclibc-profil ein, damit spart man jede Menge

siehe die Antworten der anderen. Mit diesen Tipps habe ich Gentoo schon auf weniger als 125 MB reingequetsch.

 *Stomper wrote:*   

> Was muss ich da alles für Verzeichnisse mitnehmen, bzw. wechle Verzeichnise kann ich bedenkenlos löschen?!
> 
> 

 

in der Regel

 /bin

 /tmp

 /lib

 /usr/bin

 /usr/lib

 /usr/share/<je nach Dienst das eine oder andere>

 /etc

 /var/run

 /var/lib/portage (für rc-Skripte)

 /var/lib/<je nach Dienst das eine oder andere>

 /var/<je nach Dienst das eine oder andere>

----------

## Stomper

Hi Leute,

hat alles wunderbar geklappt mit euren Tips.

ich habe einiges beherzigt, aber ich habe ja mit meiner 2 GB nicht soo rießen Platzprobleme.

Läuft und bootet, allerdings habe ich jetzt noch ein anderes Problem.... ext2 scheint nicht bekannt zu sein.

Dazu habe ich aber einen extra Post gemacht.

Danke an alle.

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Stomper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Läuft und bootet, allerdings habe ich jetzt noch ein anderes Problem.... ext2 scheint nicht bekannt zu sein.
> 
> Dazu habe ich aber einen extra Post gemacht.
> ...

 

vergssen im kernel aktiviert zu haben und/oder nur als modul gebaut?

----------

## b3cks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Stomper wrote:*   
> 
> Läuft und bootet, allerdings habe ich jetzt noch ein anderes Problem.... ext2 scheint nicht bekannt zu sein.
> 
> Dazu habe ich aber einen extra Post gemacht.
> ...

 

Ist doch schon gelöst: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-725213.html  :Wink: 

----------

